# Dealing with non square walls



## Dmk112 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi all - was hoping to get some advice about a project I'm working on. I'm building a banquet in my kitchen have completed the lid but need to put a backing board that will be connected to the bench but I'm finding different lengths at various parts of the bench that is causing the problem. See pictures. For example in one part the gap is approximately 4 inches and 5/8 and in another part it is four and 3/8 ". Should I cut the board straight at the smallest width or should I try to make it align to the wall where I would need to cut a different lengths. would appreciate your comments and suggestions thank you.

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/47pbrc12tovg0gp/ZEhNNypib-


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Scribing it to the wall variation would be the preferred method. :smile:


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Use a compass, (circle drawing type) and set the pencil 4&5/8" from needle.
Keeping it perpendicular to the wall trace a line on "backer board" holding the needle end against it.
You can cut with band or jig saw.
I use a belt sander for this, with belt in upright position, you can really fine tune it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

We have an introduction section where you can say a few words about yourself. If you fill out your profile in your "User Control Panel", you can list any hobbies, experience or other facts. You can also list your general geographical location which would be a help in answering some questions.




mdntrdr said:


> Scribing it to the wall variation would be the preferred method. :smile:


+1. :yes: I agree.


















.


----------



## Dmk112 (Feb 1, 2014)

I put the board against the wall, these shoe the gap really good. It's bad!!

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/x4ocjy4biv1v2bi/34e60xDAte


----------



## Dmk112 (Feb 1, 2014)

bzguy said:


> Use a compass, (circle drawing type) and set the pencil 4&5/8" from needle.
> Keeping it perpendicular to the wall trace a line on "backer board" holding the needle end against it.
> You can cut with band or jig saw.
> I use a belt sander for this, with belt in upright position, you can really fine tune it.


Can you elaborate? I tried it and when taking measurements the line is off 1/2 inch or so.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The easiest way to build the banquet for a wall like that is build it complete with the end panel recessed 1/2" to 3/4" from the end. Then slide it up next to the wall until it touches. If there is like a 1/4 gap in one spot put a piece of wood 1/4" thick next to the wall and mark a line with a pencil. Then pull it away from the wall and cut at the line and it will fit.


----------



## daveinjersey (Feb 27, 2013)

Steve's approach may be best for you. To better understand the approach using the compass, search the web/YouTube for "scribing". Personally, I'm big on cardboard templates. Very low-tech and somewhat time-consuming, you get a big piece of stiff cardboard from an art supply place and, using scissors and tape, make yourself a piece of cardboard that exactly fits your space. Trace that shape onto your board and make the cut with a jigsaw. Remember that jigsaw blades cut _up_, so to avoid tearout on the good side, you need to turn the piece upside down and trace onto the bottom.

Again, if your wall is straight, Steve's approach should work, otherwise scribing should work. Cardboard's more for when all else fails. It has the advantage of working perfectly, though. If you can see that your taped-up cardboard template fits the space, you know it's right.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

When scribing you have to move the part out from the wall the distance the scribe mark is from the wall, a carpenter's pencil works well on the flat for minor variations, for larger spaces sharpen the lead to one side and use with the other edge against wall.


----------

